# Possible Broken Ports



## newbsdkv (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello All,

I'm new to FreeBSD and am running FreeBSD 12.0 release. I have been using binary packages for software and it works fine, no issues!

However, when I try to build ports, I get a bunch of error messages. It does not matter which port, they all behave the same! The example below is for building inkscape from ports. Just want to mention that I do not have a binary package installed for inkscape.

How can I trouble-shoot this? What should I be doing differently? 

Thanks for your input...

----
Below is the output from the inkscape ports build attempt

```
$ cd /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
$ sudo make install
Password:
===>   inkscape-0.92.3_7 depends on file: /usr/local/include/boost/concept_check.hpp - found
===>   inkscape-0.92.3_7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - not found
===>   cmake-3.13.2 depends on executable: sphinx-build - found
===>   cmake-3.13.2 depends on shared library: libcurl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcurl.so)
===>   cmake-3.13.2 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libexpat.so)
===>   cmake-3.13.2 depends on shared library: libjsoncpp.so - not found
===>   jsoncpp-1.8.1_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/scons - not found
===>  Staging for scons-3.0.1
===>   scons-3.0.1 depends on executable: gm4 - not found
===>   m4-1.4.18_1,1 depends on executable: makeinfo - not found
===>  Installing for texinfo-6.5_2,1
===>  Checking if texinfo already installed
===>   Registering installation for texinfo-6.5_2,1 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/stage/usr/local/lib/texinfo/MiscXS.a:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/stage/usr/local/lib/texinfo/MiscXS.so:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/stage/usr/local/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Convert/XSParagraph/TestXS.pm:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[9]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[8]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[7]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/m4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/m4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/scons
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/jsoncpp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/inkscape
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 27, 2019)

Seems like something is getting corrupted during the process. It is not like the package is not being installed because it is already installed. The files to be installed are disapearing during the process.

Have you checked you disk health (and maybe memory also)?

PS. please follow the forums Formatting Guidelines.


----------



## newbsdkv (Jan 27, 2019)

rigoletto@,

Thanks for the response (and the formatting guidelines ).

You could be right about the corruption. I did the following and the problem seems to have gone away

- `rm -rfv /usr/ports`. Compeletely deleted my ports tree
- `portsnap fetch extract`. Pulled in the ports tree
- Then I tried to build the Geany port at  /usr/ports/devel/geany  as an example using `make install clean`. It worked!

Cheers


----------



## gnath (Jan 27, 2019)

newbsdkv said:


> using  make install clean . It worked!


ports-mgmt/portmaster is an useful tool also. Just an advice.


----------



## newbsdkv (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello All,

I just realized that reinstalling the ports tree is helping on some ports, but not all. Now I'm able to build some ports, but get errors on the others. Also, now I'm using portmaster to build the ports, which is helpful (thanks gnath!).

Anyways, following is an ouput of the ports build for the rust programming language using portmaster. Anyone have previous experience with these errors? Appreciate any input that would help me trouble-shoot...

Thanks


```
Registering installation for texinfo-6.5_4,1 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/stage/usr/local/lib/texinfo/MiscXS.a:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/stage/usr/local/lib/texinfo/MiscXS.so:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/print/texinfo/work/stage/usr/local/share/texinfo/Texinfo/Convert/XSParagraph/TestXS.pm:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/print/texinfo

===>>> Installation of texinfo-6.5_4,1 (print/texinfo) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for print/texinfo failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/m4 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/scons failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/jsoncpp failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/cmake failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> lang/rust devel/cmake devel/jsoncpp devel/scons devel/m4 print/texinfo devel/libuv devel/autoconf devel/autoconf-wrapper devel/automake devel/libtool devel/pkgconf ftp/curl security/ca_root_nss www/libnghttp2 security/rhash textproc/py-sphinx textproc/py-sphinxcontrib-websupport@py27 www/py-requests@py27 devel/libedit devel/libgit2 devel/ninja security/libssh2 

This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2019)

Does /etc/make.conf exist? And if it exists, what does it contain?

The print/textinfo port builds fine on my repositories for 11.2-RELEASE, 12.0-RELEASE and 12-STABLE. As building from ports can take up quite a bit of disk space make sure you're not simply running out of free space.


----------



## newbsdkv (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks SirDice!

My  /etc/make.conf  exists, but is empty


```
ls -l /etc|grep make
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel         0 Jan 29 05:39 make.conf
```

Also, I dont think I'm running out of disk space

```
df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0s1a    222G     16G    188G     8%    /
devfs           1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
```


----------



## talsamon (Jan 29, 2019)

From https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2017-July/109395.html

```
Yes, rebuilding and reinstalling p5-Locale-gettext appears to have fixed the
build problem with texinfo. Install of texinfo also worked, though I can't say
whether it was rebuilding perl or the p5-Locale-gettext port that allowed the
install to work.
```


----------



## newbsdkv (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks talsamon, the information in the link actually helped to fix the issue !

Following is what I did:

The bug report included in the link talks about pretty much the same issue, which is errors in building texinfo port  /usr/ports/print/texinfo . The bug report stated that rebuilding the perl and p5-Locale-gettext dependencies fixed the issue.

Following the bug report, I checked for the p5-Locale-gettext and perl dependencies for texinfo. Output below


```
root@freebsd1:/usr/ports/print/texinfo # portmaster -L|grep p5-Locale-gettext
===>>> p5-Locale-gettext-1.07
```


```
root@freebsd1:/usr/ports/print/texinfo # portmaster -L|grep perl
===>>> perl5.26-5.26.3
===>>> perl5-5.28.1
```

Next steps were building the p5-Locale-gettext and perl5.28 ports using portmaster. even though perl5.26 listed as a dependency, i started with the build of per5.28 since it is a newer version. The ports are located below, and I used portmaster to build the ports. It went without any issues...


cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-Locale-gettext



cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.28


After this, I built the texinfo port located at  /usr/ports/print/texinfo  using portmaster. This went smoothly after the perl and p5-Locale-gettext were installed. Had none of the errors from last time!

Since my original error was building rust from ports, Itried building the same port again located at  /usr/ports/lang/rust . This port took a long time (about 2 hours!) to build, but was installed successfully. None of the previous issues!

So looks like building perl5.28 and p5-Locale gettext fixed the issue. the one thing that is interesting that when I build the perl5.28 port, it looked like a reinstall. I'm not sure if there was a problem with the original package that came with the base system??

Anyways, looks like the issue is fixed, at least temporarily, until I run into port issues in the future !

Thanks for all the responses. It was a good learning experience for a FreeBSD newbie like me...

Cheers


----------

